# Pilates?



## melly_x (Feb 7, 2006)

I want to start doing pilates, but im not sure where to start? should i buy a video? if so...which ones are good..for a beginner (but still effective). I don't really want to go to a class either...i dont know of any for start plus its not really my thing.
Also, how long will it take to see results?
I hate my thighs


----------



## karen (Feb 7, 2006)

anything by gaiam is excellent. I love ana caban as an instructor. her videos are the only ones I'll buy.

You'll see results within 2 weeks, will feel results even after the first session.

Pilates are my absolute favourite workout.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 7, 2006)

I have Windsor Pilates.  It's really good.  It's a three dvd set.  The first one shows you the technique.  The second two are basic and advanced workouts.  I think that's how it's set up.  I haven't used it in awhile.  I think you'd see results in a couple weeks.  If you stick to it, it will work for you.  I'm thinking about starting up again.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 7, 2006)

I also use the Winsor pilates..it works wonders. I started doing them 3 months after my son was born and it has worked wonders. I noticed results within weeks, especially my stomach and thighs.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 7, 2006)

I can highly recommend "Pilates for Dummies"! It's a really good DVD for beginners. My ballett teacher recommended this to me, because I wanted to exercise between my classes. First I was a put off by the titel, but it's really good and great if you wanna start with pilates. Oh and I just checked, it's only 9.99 at amazon.com


----------



## Lolita (Feb 8, 2006)

I recently started doing pilates classes, and I absolutley love it! Im not sure about starting out with a video though... I know you said classes arent your thing, but I think maybe learning the basics in a class would be better for you in the long run, and might give you better results.

To get the most out of pilates you need to have the right form, and for me its actually really difficult to remember to keep my pelvis, ribs, feet, knees, shoulders, neck etc in just the right position. I find it really helpful to have an instructor there to remind me when I'm getting lazy and falling out of form.


----------



## melly_x (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure if those videos are availible in the UK stores but I'll definately watch out for them!

oh cool, maybe i'll consider joining a class...maybe with a friend it could be fun!<3 thanks!


----------



## karen (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_I recently started doing pilates classes, and I absolutley love it! Im not sure about starting out with a video though... I know you said classes arent your thing, but I think maybe learning the basics in a class would be better for you in the long run, and might give you better results.

To get the most out of pilates you need to have the right form, and for me its actually really difficult to remember to keep my pelvis, ribs, feet, knees, shoulders, neck etc in just the right position. I find it really helpful to have an instructor there to remind me when I'm getting lazy and falling out of form._

 

That's one of the reasons I like Ana Caban's dvds so much. She constantly reminds you to keep your stomach scooped and all that. She's an excellent instructor for both beginners and intermediates. She can go slow at times; but once you have the routine down, you can start on the exercises while she's still explaining. 
I've tried other videos with other instructors, and no one seems to compare to her. I think I have about 6 of her dvds right now.
Many are available on Amazon.
My favourite(I'm one of the spotlight reviews on there, fyi. I'm under the title "could use a bit more cardio" on there.):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...v=glance&n=130


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 11, 2006)

Does this really help to lose fat on thighs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need that...


----------



## Lolita (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Does this really help to lose fat on thighs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need that..._

 
Unfortunatley you cant target any specific places for fat loss... Generally, the only way you can lose fat on your thighs is if you lose fat all over by doing cardio. However,  doing pilates will definitley tone your thighs.


----------



## greenkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

I started on pilates with ana caban and i have yet to fin dan instructor i like better! I used to do this 3 times a week and limme tell you, you see results quickly. I had to stop while i was pregnant, and now i am trying to fit it back into my scheduale, because these are the only workouts that i enjoy AND help my body out. 

You will see all over results., Your body will feel longer and more flexible


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

I really want to start pilates! I'm really inflexible, though... I'd probably be terrible! I took a dance class where we warmed up with some yoga and pilates, and I couldn't do anything right!


----------



## glamella (Feb 21, 2006)

Winsor and Romana's pilates DVDs are my faves! Romana was actually Joseph Pilates student, as well as an accomlished dancer and I really like her purist approach to pilates. Winsor is really good too! Both deliver amazinfresults and are not boring.


----------



## melly_x (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, I want to buy one this weekend!


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

i've done a couple of pilates classes so far and they're great! i find it really hard to motivate myself with a dvd, at lease in a class there are other people there looking silly with me. also the instructor can correct your posture and things that you might not notice you are doing wrong if you're trying to follow a dvd.
good luck!


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 14, 2006)

I really have to agree with Lolita.  It is much better to have a live instructor who can correct your form, rather than just a video.  It is human nature to try to do things in the easiest way possible, especially really difficult things, and when you are starting out, your body might naturally "cheat" on some of the more difficult moves.  Thus, you wouldn't be getting the real benefit of the exercises.  Also, at least for me, attending a real class helps to keep me motivated much more than a video.  With a video, it is so easy to avoid actually working out.

I take Pilates class at least once a week and there is nothing like it for strengthening your core and your back, which are the keys to good posture and smooth movement, all around.  It's really no good if you are looking to lose weight, but for strength and flexibility, it is great.


----------

